#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Оригинальные палийские буквы

## Ануруддха

Где можно увидеть оригинальные палийские буквы, слова?

----------


## Ассаджи

Палийские тексты традиционно передавались только устно.
Затем они были записаны алфавитами тем стран, где осуществлялась запись.

Вполне возможно, что при жизни Будды для тех или иных целей использовался шрифт Брахми.
Именно этим шрифтом сделана надпись на урне с останками Будды из Пипрахвы
http://pachome1.pacific.net.sg/~mcca.../039%20Urn.htm
а также указы императора Ашоки
http://www.cs.colostate.edu/~malaiya/ashoka.html

Подробнее о шрифте брахми:
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/brahmi.htm

Некоторые буквы кириллицы родственны соотвествующим буквам шрифта брахми, о чем можно прочитать в обзоре эволюции алфавитов:
http://www.ship.edu/~cgboeree/evolalpha.html

Одним из первых для записи палийских текстов использовался сингальский алфавит. Он
был разработан таким образом, чтобы в нем не было прямых линий, приводящих к повреждению пальмовых листьев.
http://dhamma.ru/paali/sinhala.pdf
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/sinhala.htm

----------

Маркион (03.03.2013)

----------


## sergey

> ...шрифт Брахми.
> Именно этим шрифтом сделана надпись на урне с останками Будды из Пипрахвы


На найденных в 19 веке шкатулках (они находились в ступе) с останками Сарипутты и Маха Моггальяны надписи тоже на Брахми.
http://accesstoinsight.org/lib/bps/w...el090.html#app

----------

Маркион (03.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Понятно, спасибо!

----------

